

What the Hell Was Megadeth, Arizona? - japesinator
https://medium.com/cuepoint/what-the-hell-was-megadeth-arizona-3519a751149d

======
brickmort
Megadeth's 'Youthanasia' was their first radio-friendly album, riding of the
success of 1992's 'Countdown to Extinction', which was their most commercially
successful album.

I discovered Megadeth in the 2000's and they quickly became my favorite band.
I haven't kept up with them very much in recent years, but the band and the
fans have always had a tight-knit community on the internet. It's interesting
to see the impact that 'Megadeth, Arizona' had on the WWW at the time. We've
really come a long way in the last 20 years.

